# Salmon Jerky



## cmayna (Jun 30, 2014)

Since I have been giving so much jerky away,  I had to stop and make more, especially with another fishing trip due this weekend.


5.3# worth all sliced up ready for the dry brine.







In the brine of 4/1 ratio of brown sugar / salt with lots of fresh garlic  for 3 hours






Afterwards, rinsed and now drying for 2+ hours







Finished product after 2 hours in the smoker at 135-140* using Alder and Apple wood.  Then into the dehydrator for 5 hours


----------



## mds51 (Jun 30, 2014)

That looks great !! Would you mind sharing the recipe and smoking times.

mds51


----------



## cmayna (Jun 30, 2014)

I gave more details in the original post.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 1, 2014)

What a fun process to see! I love the table shot with all the racks! Fantastic! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jul 1, 2014)

That's some dam fine looking jerky. 
It's got me in the mood to fire up the smoker today thanks.


----------



## fished (Jul 1, 2014)

That looks great CMAYNA.  I a gather you use fresh salmon.  I wish I could get it in Texas, but I would have to settle for store bought.  Would there be much difference in the taste?


----------



## cmayna (Jul 1, 2014)

I must think that for Salmon Jerky, we could get by with a lot of murder if one used store bought fish.   Maybe not?


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Jul 2, 2014)

cmayna said:


>



That looks awesome!!!!   Wish I could just grab one off that plate!!!


----------



## royjulius (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow! That is inspirational. Way to make fish candy.


----------

